# The case of the dissapearing eth0 (SOLVED)

## s1vn1

 :Very Happy:  Happy new year people  :Very Happy: 

After some recent sync,s upgrades rebuilds etc i seem to have magiced my eth0 of world so to speak.

If i open a terminal and issue ifconfig -a i will see only data for eth1 and lo

If i issue ifconfig -a eth0 blah blah blah and route add default gw blah blah

everything works fine until i reboot when i have to repeat the excercise.

now im absolutely certain im to blame and i have tried to fix it .

Help !!!  im sure you know what ive done .

Could you tell me pretty please.

Going mad me  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cwr

It's a udev problem (feature) - you''ve changed your network MAC and udev

thinks the new MAC is a new device.  Check the sticky note in

Other Things Gentoo as a starting point for a fix.

Will

----------

## s1vn1

Hi I dont have   70-persistent-net.rules  in     /etc/udev/rules.d/

only the following .  Any ideas  sorry in advance if im being dense

 30-kernel-compat.rules

 40-alsa.rules

 40-gentoo.rules

 40-isdn.rules

 50-udev-default.rules

 60-cdrom_id.rules

 60-persistent-input.rules

 60-persistent-storage-tape.rules

 60-persistent-storage.rules

 60-persistent-v4l.rules

 61-persistent-storage-edd.rules

 65-permissions.rules

 75-cd-aliases-generator.rules

 75-persistent-net-generator.rules

 79-fstab_import.rules

 80-drivers.rules

 90-network.rules

 95-udev-late.rules

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Try this:

```
udevadm trigger net
```

That should regenerate the persistent net rule.

Cheers!

----------

## s1vn1

Hi

Ok i entered the command 

```
udevadm trigger net
```

 and then rebooted 

I had same problem ie no eth0 although simple enough to solve with ifconfig as before.

One thing tho i do now have 70-persistent-net.rules in  /etc/udev/rules.d/ 

And looking at that file with an editor my eth0 and eth1 seem to be correctly specified at least mac adress is correct for each nic.

Could someone elaborate as to what i should do /edit to enable my eth0 at boot.

Thanks for everyones help thus far .  :Very Happy: 

----------

## s1vn1

Hi

If i enter 

# rc-update add net.eth0 default 

I get the response:

* rc-update: service `net.eth0' does not exist

if i enter rc-update show sure enough eth1 and lo but no eth0

incidentally my /etc/conf.d/net shows eth0 as default even though rc-update show, gives eth1 as default

Does this give anyone a clue as to what is going on  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

Useful command:

grep eth /etc/udev/rules.d/*

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la

```

----------

## Bzub

 *s1vn1 wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> If i enter 
> 
> # rc-update add net.eth0 default 
> ...

 

does /etc/init.d/net.eth0 exist?

else try:

```

su

cd /etc/init.d/

ln -s net.lo net.eth0

```

If this gets you connected: (you have to be disconnected first & eth0 must be disabled else it could fail.)

```
/etc/init.d/eth0 start
```

do 

```
rc-update add net.eth0 boot
```

----------

## s1vn1

 :Very Happy:  Hi Guys thanks for all your help  :Very Happy: 

It turned out Bzub got it , somehow eth0 had been knocked out of booting up during one

of the upgrades i probably skimmed over an etc-update to quickly.

Ah well all fixed now.

```
rc-update add net.eth0 boot
```

 fixed the prob permanently.

So thanks for that your a star.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jody

Hi

I have compiled the amd64 kernel 2.6.27-r7,

and now i have no more eth0.

On my old kernel lspci said 

```
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)
```

and dmesg said 

```
eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95751) rev 4001 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:e0:81:54:00:8a

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 1000 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.
```

so i selected both   

```
--- Network device support  

  --- Ethernet (1000 Mbit) 

    <*>   Broadcom Tigon3 support

   <*>   Broadcom NetXtremeII support
```

 in the menuconfig

rc-update shows that net.eth0 gets started at boot time,

and i *do* have a 70-persistent-net.rules:

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib64/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x1677 (tg3)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:e0:81:54:00:8a", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
```

but still, during boot i get the message

```
Starting eth0

  Bringing up eth0

  130.60xxx.xxx

  network interface eth0 does not exist.

  Please verify hardware or kernel module

```

Now, i'm sure it's not a hardware problem, since it works when i boot with the 24 kernel.

How do i "verify" the kernel module?

I'm  thankful for any helpful hints.

Jody

----------

